# JAXB und verschachtelte Elemente?



## gurkensalat (23. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe folgende XML-Datei/Struktur gegeben:
[XML]<locators>
	<locator locatorType="id">
		<alias>textbla</alias>
		<location>textbla2</location>
	</locator>
	<locator locatorType="class">
		<alias>textblaaaahh</alias>
		<location>textblaaaahh2</location>
	</locator>
</locators>[/XML]
Das Element *locator*kann beliebig oft vorkommen.
Ich komme einfach nicht drauf, wie man eine Java Klasse mit den nötigen JAXB Annotationen zu dieser XML-Datei erstellt. Sämtliche JAXB-Tutorials, die ich über Google gefunden habe, behandeln keine verschachtelten XML-Dateien (schon gar nicht verschachtelte Elemente + Attribute). Kann JAXB sowas gar nicht?
Wie würde für obige XML-Datei eine Java-Klasse aussehen? Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar, stehe nämlich ziemlich auf dem Schlauch. Danke!

EDIT: Mein bisheriger (falscher, nicht funktionierender) Ansatz:

```
@XmlRootElement(name="locators") 
@XmlAccessorType(XmlAccessType.NONE)
public class Locators {
	@XmlElement(name="locators", required=true)
	private ArrayList<Locator> locators;
	
	public Locators(){
		locators = new ArrayList<Locator>();
	}
	
	private class Locator{
		@XmlElement(name="alias", required=true)
		String alias;
		@XmlAttribute(name="locatorType", required=true)
		String locatorType;
		@XmlElement(name="location", required=true)
		String location; 
    }
}
```


----------



## eRaaaa (23. Aug 2011)

Klar, es muss in Zeile 4 ja auch

```
@XmlElement(name="locator", required=true)
```

heißen   (name="locator" anstatt locator*s*!)

Aber die Exception die du vermutlich erhältst kannst du umgehen indem du die Locator-Klasse static machst
Also alles in allem so

```
@XmlRootElement(name = "locators")
@XmlAccessorType(XmlAccessType.NONE)
class Locators {
	@XmlElement(name = "locator", required = true)  //hier geanedert
	private ArrayList<Locator> locators;

	public Locators() {
		locators = new ArrayList<Locator>();
	}

	private static class Locator { //hier geanedert
		@XmlElement(name = "alias", required = true)
		String alias;
		@XmlAttribute(name = "locatorType", required = true)
		String locatorType;
		@XmlElement(name = "location", required = true)
		String location;
	}
}
```


----------



## gurkensalat (23. Aug 2011)

Mh, irgendwie werde ich noch nicht ganz schlau draus.


```
@XmlElement(name = "locator", required = true)  //hier geanedert
    private ArrayList<Locator> locators;
```
Also einmal *locator* und einmal ne Liste *locators*. ???:L Ahhh, total konfus ^^

Mh, ich werde es mal anders versuchen. Ich habe eine Klasse XY, diese hat eine HashMap. Diese HashMap soll alle *locator* Elemente aus dem XML-File speichern. Der Key ist dabei das Alias-Element und der Value ist dabei eine Klasse Locator. Die Klasse Locator hat die zwei Attribute locatorType und location. Ich versuche es mal als Code darzustellen:

```
public class XY{
	private HashMap<String, Locator> map = new HashMap<String, Locator>();
}
```


```
public class Locator{
	private String locatorType;
	private String location;
}
```

Jedes locator-Element aus der XML-Datei soll also einen Eintrag in der HashMap erzeugen. Denke ich da in die falsche Richtung? Irgendwelche Ansätze?


----------



## eRaaaa (23. Aug 2011)

gurkensalat hat gesagt.:


> Mh, irgendwie werde ich noch nicht ganz schlau draus.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Naja du musst eben unterscheiden zwischen XML und Java  Es ginge auch

```
@XmlElement
	private ArrayList<Locator> locator;
```

Was aber eine ziemlich schlechte Namenswahl wäre! Wenn du deine Liste eben locators nennen willst, musst du eben sagen, zu welchem XML Element  "gemapped" werden soll -> und es soll ja  <locator> .. Objekte dort gespeichert werden, also musst du das eben dann sagen/angeben mit name = ... in der Annotation...




> Mh, ich werde es mal anders versuchen.[...]


Was gefällt dir nicht am anderen Ansatz? Der funktioniert doch und das war schließlich das was du zu Beginn wolltest ?!


----------



## gurkensalat (23. Aug 2011)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> Was gefällt dir nicht am anderen Ansatz? Der funktioniert doch und das war schließlich das was du zu Beginn wolltest ?!


Der Ansatz ist okay, und danke auch für deine schnelle Hilfe! Das Problem ist aber, dass ich in Java eben das anders vorgegeben habe, nämlich mit der HashMap und der Locator Klasse. Darum kann ich das mit der inneren Klasse nicht machen. Mh.. ich komm da total durcheinander mit der Namensgebung und werd irgendwie immer noch nicht so richtig schlau draus. Tut mir Leid, wenn ich mich blöd anstelle 

EDIT:
Also wie gesagt, ich habe folgendes gegeben:
[XML]<locators>
    <locator locatorType="id">
        <alias>textbla</alias>
        <location>textbla2</location>
    </locator>
    <locator locatorType="class">
        <alias>textblaaaahh</alias>
        <location>textblaaaahh2</location>
    </locator>
</locators>[/XML]


```
public class XY{
    private HashMap<String, Locator> map = new HashMap<String, Locator>();
    public void readFromXmlFile(){magic magic}
}

public class Locator{
    private String locatorType;
    private String location;
}
```
Die Klasse XY liest quasi die XML Datei ein und erstellt pro locator-Element eine Locator-Klasse und speichert die dann in ihre HashMap, mit dem alias-Element als Key.


----------



## gurkensalat (24. Aug 2011)

Okay, ich weiß nicht, was gestern los war, vllt die Hitze oder so ^^
Habs eben grade nochmal ausprobiert mit folgendem Aufbau (das ist dein Vorschlag):

```
@XmlRootElement(name = "locators")
class Locators {
	public enum LocatorType{
		ID,
		CLASS,
		XPATH,
		LINK,
		CSS,
		NAME,
		TAG;
	}
	
    @XmlElement(name = "locator", required = true)
    public ArrayList<Locator> locator;
 
    public Locators() {
        locator = new ArrayList<Locator>();
    }
 
    public static class Locator {
        @XmlElement(name = "alias", required = true)
        String alias;
        @XmlAttribute(name = "locatorType", required = true)
        LocatorType locatorType;
        @XmlElement(name = "location", required = true)
        String location;
    }
}
```
Das funktioniert wunderbar, so lange der locatorType vom Typ String ist. Jetzt habe ich mal versucht einen Enum mit einzubauen und eben diesen Typen zu vergeben, aber da bleibt dann das Attribut locatorType null beim Einlesen der xml-Datei. Gibt es generell eine Lösung für sowas? Oder kann man nur Strings einlesen, bzw primitive Datentypen?

EDIT: Ha! Man sollte vllt erstmal selber ausprobieren  Für alle die es interessiert: Im XML-File müssen ID und CLASS groß geschrieben werden, wie eben in der Java Klasse bei dem Enum auch. Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## mvitz (24. Aug 2011)

Ansonsten hilft es meiner Meinung nach auf oft, wenn man sich das XML Schema zusammenbaut und dann mal guckt, was der XJC daraus macht, für dein Beispiel sieht das dann folgendermaßen aus:
[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<xs:schema xmlns:xs="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema"
    xmlns:tns="http://www.mvitz.de/test/jf/jaxb"
    targetNamespace="http://www.mvitz.de/examples/jaxb/enum/">

  <xs:element name="locators" type="tns:locators" />

  <xs:complexType name="locators">
    <xs:sequence>
      <xs:element name="locator" type="tns:locator" maxOccurs="unbounded" />
    </xs:sequence>
  </xs:complexType>

  <xs:complexType name="locator">
    <xs:sequence>
      <xs:element name="alias" type="xs:string" />
      <xs:element name="location" type="xs:string" />
    </xs:sequence>
    <xs:attribute name="locatorType" type="tns:locatorType" use="required" />
  </xs:complexType>

  <xs:simpleType name="locatorType">
    <xs:restriction base="xs:string">
      <xs:enumeration value="ID" />
      <xs:enumeration value="CLASS" />
      <xs:enumeration value="XPATH" />
      <xs:enumeration value="LINK" />
      <xs:enumeration value="CSS" />
      <xs:enumeration value="NAME" />
      <xs:enumeration value="TAG" />
    </xs:restriction>
  </xs:simpleType>

</xs:schema>[/XML]

```
package de.mvitz.examples.jaxb.generic;

import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.List;
import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlAccessType;
import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlAccessorType;
import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlElement;
import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlType;


/**
 * <p>Java class for locators complex type.
 * 
 * <p>The following schema fragment specifies the expected content contained within this class.
 * 
 * <pre>
 * &lt;complexType name="locators">
 *   &lt;complexContent>
 *     &lt;restriction base="{http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema}anyType">
 *       &lt;sequence>
 *         &lt;element name="locator" type="{http://www.mvitz.de/examples/jaxb/enum/}locator" maxOccurs="unbounded"/>
 *       &lt;/sequence>
 *     &lt;/restriction>
 *   &lt;/complexContent>
 * &lt;/complexType>
 * </pre>
 * 
 * 
 */
@XmlAccessorType(XmlAccessType.FIELD)
@XmlType(name = "locators", propOrder = {
    "locator"
})
public class Locators {

    @XmlElement(required = true)
    protected List<Locator> locator;

    /**
     * Gets the value of the locator property.
     * 
     * <p>
     * This accessor method returns a reference to the live list,
     * not a snapshot. Therefore any modification you make to the
     * returned list will be present inside the JAXB object.
     * This is why there is not a <CODE>set</CODE> method for the locator property.
     * 
     * <p>
     * For example, to add a new item, do as follows:
     * <pre>
     *    getLocator().add(newItem);
     * </pre>
     * 
     * 
     * <p>
     * Objects of the following type(s) are allowed in the list
     * {@link Locator }
     * 
     * 
     */
    public List<Locator> getLocator() {
        if (locator == null) {
            locator = new ArrayList<Locator>();
        }
        return this.locator;
    }

}
```


```
package de.mvitz.examples.jaxb.generic;

import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlAccessType;
import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlAccessorType;
import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlAttribute;
import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlElement;
import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlType;


/**
 * <p>Java class for locator complex type.
 * 
 * <p>The following schema fragment specifies the expected content contained within this class.
 * 
 * <pre>
 * &lt;complexType name="locator">
 *   &lt;complexContent>
 *     &lt;restriction base="{http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema}anyType">
 *       &lt;sequence>
 *         &lt;element name="alias" type="{http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema}string"/>
 *         &lt;element name="location" type="{http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema}string"/>
 *       &lt;/sequence>
 *       &lt;attribute name="locatorType" use="required" type="{http://www.mvitz.de/examples/jaxb/enum/}locatorType" />
 *     &lt;/restriction>
 *   &lt;/complexContent>
 * &lt;/complexType>
 * </pre>
 * 
 * 
 */
@XmlAccessorType(XmlAccessType.FIELD)
@XmlType(name = "locator", propOrder = {
    "alias",
    "location"
})
public class Locator {

    @XmlElement(required = true)
    protected String alias;
    @XmlElement(required = true)
    protected String location;
    @XmlAttribute(required = true)
    protected LocatorType locatorType;

    public String getAlias() {
        return alias;
    }

    public void setAlias(String value) {
        this.alias = value;
    }

    public String getLocation() {
        return location;
    }

    public void setLocation(String value) {
        this.location = value;
    }

    public LocatorType getLocatorType() {
        return locatorType;
    }

    public void setLocatorType(LocatorType value) {
        this.locatorType = value;
    }

}
```


```
package de.mvitz.examples.jaxb.generic;

import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlEnum;
import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlType;


/**
 * <p>Java class for locatorType.
 * 
 * <p>The following schema fragment specifies the expected content contained within this class.
 * <p>
 * <pre>
 * &lt;simpleType name="locatorType">
 *   &lt;restriction base="{http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema}string">
 *     &lt;enumeration value="ID"/>
 *     &lt;enumeration value="CLASS"/>
 *     &lt;enumeration value="XPATH"/>
 *     &lt;enumeration value="LINK"/>
 *     &lt;enumeration value="CSS"/>
 *     &lt;enumeration value="NAME"/>
 *     &lt;enumeration value="TAG"/>
 *   &lt;/restriction>
 * &lt;/simpleType>
 * </pre>
 * 
 */
@XmlType(name = "locatorType")
@XmlEnum
public enum LocatorType {

    ID,
    CLASS,
    XPATH,
    LINK,
    CSS,
    NAME,
    TAG;

    public String value() {
        return name();
    }

    public static LocatorType fromValue(String v) {
        return valueOf(v);
    }

}
```


----------

